# Sanding Round Circle Edge



## dilios (May 27, 2012)

Can anyone help with sanding a round circles. I have 8 in circles made out of mdf that are initially cut out with band saw. I need to sand the edges smooth. Is there a trick? Is there a special peice of equipment I can use?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a good eye for square you can lay a belt sander on it's side and sand it. At one time I had a jig made to hold the sander with a table that was square with the sander.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a good eye for square, you can lay a belt sander on it's side and sand the edges. At one time I had a jig made to hold a sander on it's side with a table square with the sander.

Opps. Didn't think it went through. Received an database error message.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a stationary disk sander, or a combination belt/disk sander they work well. Clamped up belt sanders can be used but if it comes loose, you have a problem. Without a power tool, sandpaper on a flat block or strip of wood to dress the edge by hand will also work. 









 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you concerned with keeping a perfect circle shape?... As in with high tolerances?

Is there a hole in the center of the disk? That would make it easy.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Clamped up belt sanders can be used but if it comes loose, you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done a lot of sanding with this red neck set up. Belt sander clamped to the hitchin rail but like cabinetman said, "if it comes loose" I'm runnin like hell, or as fast as an old man can and hope it un-plugs itself before it runs over one of the grand kids.

In a belt sander race I'd probably lose.:laughing:


----------



## dilios (May 27, 2012)

*circle*



firemedic said:


> Are you concerned with keeping a perfect circle shape?... As in with high tolerances?
> 
> Is there a hole in the center of the disk? That would make it easy.


Yest there is a hole in it left from a pin that I used when I made a perfect circle with my band saw. Band saw leaves rough edge. The circle has to stay perfect. I have belt sander, disk sander and oscillating sander. I can not get that perfect circle to stay. I think it has to go with mdf which is more porous (soft) thank regular wood. I wonder if I can build a jig for high production as I make about 100 of these circles a week.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*make a circle sanding jig*

Here's a link to one. If you don't have a sander like that, just google "circle sanding jig" and wade through the plethora (I only replied because I wanted to use the word plethora today :yes of articles on how to sand a circle. Since you've already got the hole in the middle, it's just a matter of finding which of your sanders is easiest to make a jig for. 
And once you get it made - light touch and keep the circle moving.

Edit: If I say "here's a link" then it would behoove (ooh cool, another 35 cent word!) me to actually include a link. Here it is:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/circle-sanding-jig


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe put you on to the same thing I was leading up to... +1


----------

